# Coffee Compass



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I run 2 grinders. One I dedicate to Java Jampit, and the other, anything I want to try. Now I have not been doing this long, but I just want to say how impressed I am with CC. They initially did a DSOL offering that was dark! I have just received 4 medium roasts from them. The first is a Panama Geisha that I cannot find on their site so maybe it is experimental. I am absolutely crap at decribing taste etc, but I can say their delivery is £2.95 or thereabouts, so why not have a look at them before you order your next load of beans. If you ring them and say you are from the forum they will help you and perhaps let you buy some of the stuff the experiment with.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I actually tried CC before Rave, very impressed with them and would use them again


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

I think I might try them next. Any recommendations for something a little dark? May try their sampler pack.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ajh101 said:


> I think I might try them next. Any recommendations for something a little dark? May try their sampler pack.


Give them a ring and ask them. They always seem to have stuff which is not on their website


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

ajh101 said:


> I think I might try them next. Any recommendations for something a little dark? May try their sampler pack.


A little dark, or a lot? Their dark roasts tend to be pretty dark. I've enjoyed the After Dinner blend lately, and the Mahogany Roast Jampit and Malabar blends are nice. In the very dark territory, I love their Mocha Italia blend, and the Extra Dark Wild Ethiopian is interesting (even if it smells weird)


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Well I am drinking Rave Signature at the moment and will probably try Italian Job next.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

I've been ordering from Coffee Compass for quite a while now. Brilliant service.


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

anyone tried the Costa Rica Tres Rios Gourmet Reserve?

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/costa-rica-gourmet-reserve-500g.html

ive been tempted given how highly they rate it, only thing that puts me off is the large order sizes, 500g roasted or 2kg greens is too much just to try something.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My wife keeps badgering me to order more from Coffee Compass. Their mystery bean certainly made an impression on her.


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Was a big fan of the DSOL, I would definitely use again, tempted to go for the random assortment, but would have to clear out current stock as it'd last me quite some time


----------



## stub24 (Sep 22, 2013)

I mirror the praise for coffee compass, I haven't been using them for long but every bean I've tried has been excellent with big bold flavours! As I am trying to develop my pallet these punchy flavours are a big help.


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

their Rwanda Bwishaza Red Bourbon is good, i liked it slightly better than the current rave rwanda bourbon, less plummy and more chocolatey.

i went back and ordered 2kg of it. great price and service.


----------

